# Arturia KeyLab Essential Fader assignments?



## Studio E (Nov 15, 2020)

I don't own one, but this controller might be right for me, if I can freely assign the CC numbers I'd like to the faders or knobs. I'm not really interested in the primary purpose of interfacing with the Arturia synths. I just want to know if I can make slider one send cc2, slider 2 send cc11, etc etc. Anyone with this insight? Thank you!


----------



## ckett (Nov 16, 2020)

Yes, you can assign the faders and knobs any CC# using the Arturia software editor.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 27, 2020)

I have an 49-key Essential as my "direct in front of me" controller. The fader assignments are simple to use in the Arturia software. You can even set a custom parameter name to show up on the LCD, and store eight different profiles which can be easily switched to (just hit the "map select" button, then one of the eight pad buttons).

For example, I have a profile set up for my Spitfire libraries, with the correct CC's for dynamics, expression, vibrato, release, tightness, and close / tree / ambient / outrigger mics. When I adjust the fader assigned to vibrato, "Vibrato", its value, and the CC # (21) are displayed on the LCD. When I adjust the fader assigned to the ambient mic volume "Ambient Mic", its value, and the CC # (24) are displayed on the LCD. And so forth.

I think it's a great system – easy to set up, and easy to switch between profiles for different libraries with different CC values for each control.


----------



## from_theashes (Dec 14, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> I have an 49-key Essential as my "direct in front of me" controller. The fader assignments are simple to use in the Arturia software. You can even set a custom parameter name to show up on the LCD, and store eight different profiles which can be easily switched to (just hit the "map select" button, then one of the eight pad buttons).
> 
> For example, I have a profile set up for my Spitfire libraries, with the correct CC's for dynamics, expression, vibrato, release, tightness, and close / tree / ambient / outrigger mics. When I adjust the fader assigned to vibrato, "Vibrato", its value, and the CC # (21) are displayed on the LCD. When I adjust the fader assigned to the ambient mic volume "Ambient Mic", its value, and the CC # (24) are displayed on the LCD. And so forth.
> 
> I think it's a great system – easy to set up, and easy to switch between profiles for different libraries with different CC values for each control.



I‘m very interested in that controller too and this sounds just perfect.

how is the build-quality, key-bed and feel of the keys?
I have a M-Audio Keystation and hope to improve the quality and feel.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 15, 2020)

The body is all plastic, and it is *very* surprisingly lightweight, but it seems pretty solid, and the plastic doesn't look or feel "cheap". The keybed is nothing special. It's not _bad_, but it isn't amazingly good or anything. The black keys don't perfectly match the white keys with regards to velocity – it takes a bit more pressure to get a note with maximum velocity from the white keys. It is not a huge difference, but as a pianist, it was immediately apparent to me.

I've never had a Keystation, so I can't tell you if the Keylab Essential will be an upgrade in the keybed.


----------



## ZeroZero (Feb 18, 2021)

Expecting a Arturia 88 Keylab Mk2 in the post. Can't wait! I hear nothing but good things about this keyboard


----------

